# Applying to Medical School in Pakistan with a Bachelors Degree from the USA



## raheelanwar89 (Mar 25, 2012)

Assalamalaikum everyone!

This site has been a wonderful help to me with the abundance of information contained within it. However, after skimming through a bunch of threads, I have yet to see anyone in my situation. 

When I was in high school (Grade 9-12) I did not really care about school as much as I should have. I did not know what I wanted to do in the future, so I had no focus or anything like that. I got an 1190 on my SAT-1 and have a 77% Cumulative for all four years of high school. I know, that is awful, I am ashamed of myself. When I got to college, I found my focus; Medicine. 

(I took AP Bio in high school and got a 4/5 on the exam, so I was granted 8 credits at my university for Biology 1 and 2

In University I have been doing great mashAllah.

Chemistry 1 : B
Chemistry 2 : A
Organic Chemistry : Currently taking it - InshaAllah I will get an A
Organic Chemistry 2 : Fall '12 Semester
Biology 1 + 2 : No Grade because of AP Credit
Human Physiology : B
Human Anatomy : A
Physics 1 : A
Physics 1 Lab : A
Physics 2 : Spring '13 Semester
Calculus 1 : B
Statistics 1 : A


Overall, with 103 credits total, I have a 3.67 cumulative GPA.

In 2 more semesters I will have graduated with a Bachelors degree and my cumulative GPA will be ~ 3.7x if I keep a 4.0 for the next two semesters. 

My question is, will the IBCC only look at my high school transcript for determining the 1100-scale score? Or can I also send my University transcript so they can see how smart I actually am, and was just stupid and lazy in high school. 

If anyone knows anything or can push me in the right direction, please let me know!

Thanks!

Take care!

P.S. I wish to apply to Shifa College of Medicine because alllllll of my family is in Islamabad.


----------



## raheelanwar89 (Mar 25, 2012)

I know that I am capable of receiving admission in an American Medical school, but I don't want to live in America anymore, at all. So I'd rather just start my life as soon as possible in Pakistan. 

This is for all those that are going to post something about why I am even going to Pakistan.


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

hey,
According to my little info, i think there is no such position or year in med school in Pakistan that is directly equivalent to bachelor's degree in USA, this is the major problem for all those people who desire to transfer to other medical colleges or unis outside US or Canada. I think they would not give you credits for university where as they should DEFINETLY give, but I am not sure. You will have to represent your high school grades in either case and you will have to begin your medical college all the way starting from the first year (your university score might benefit you get into the medical colleges faster than a student who has just completed high school). 
I hope this helps


----------



## raheelanwar89 (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeah, that is fine, I am fine starting from year one. I was just wondering if my bachelors degree would help me gain admission because my high school grades are awful..

I dont mind starting med school in pakistan at year one, because I would love to retake physio and anatomy to further master the concepts. Its also only 1 more year than ifI were to go to medschool in the US.


----------



## Sam212 (Apr 3, 2006)

raheelanwar89 said:


> Yeah, that is fine, I am fine starting from year one. I was just wondering if my bachelors degree would help me gain admission because my high school grades are awful..
> 
> I dont mind starting med school in pakistan at year one, because I would love to retake physio and anatomy to further master the concepts. Its also only 1 more year than ifI were to go to medschool in the US.


If I remember correctly Aga Khan has an advance admission program for college graduates that requires you to take the MCAT and score a 25 or above, at least it did 4 years ago. You can look into that


----------



## raheelanwar89 (Mar 25, 2012)

Sam212 said:


> If I remember correctly Aga Khan has an advance admission program for college graduates that requires you to take the MCAT and score a 25 or above, at least it did 4 years ago. You can look into that



Yeah, I saw that, on their site, it says MCAT score > 24 is required. 
Does that mean automatic admission into Aga Khan? or is that just the minimum requirement to apply?


----------



## Sam212 (Apr 3, 2006)

raheelanwar89 said:


> Yeah, I saw that, on their site, it says MCAT score > 24 is required.
> Does that mean automatic admission into Aga Khan? or is that just the minimum requirement to apply?


Not sure, I ended up applying to US schools


----------



## pakizahduaa (Mar 29, 2012)

raheel i am in the same situation...
can someone help us plzz
unlike raheel i have taken upper level biology courses such as anatomy, histology, embrology and many other classes
they should look at ur BA intead of high school
i need more info plzzzzz


----------

